# white spots on nipples...



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi wonder if you can help me.

I am 8 weeks pregnant and noticed yesterday that I have some white spots on my nipples on the flat bit (dunno how to describe it)....just like little vesicley spots really.  Does this sound normal or is this something i should be mentioning when i meet my midwife on friday?

thanks


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it's difficult to say without being able to see them but it does sound like montgomery tubercles and they are perfectly normal.

These sebaceous, or oil-producing glands, secrete a lubricating and protective substance, altering the skin's pH and discouraging bacterial growth. These glands also secrete a small amount of milk. This lubrications helps to keep the skin healthy and the areola elastic.

Take care x


----------

